# Moving to Canada in March



## nonia (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi all
I got my PR last month:clap2:
Me and my husband are planning to land in March 2011.

 completely
rather nervous

I have an accounting background and he is a CGA (ACCA qualified) member.
I want advice on where to find jobs 
GTA seems to be the place???
where to live???

what are the rents like?
I will have very little money when I arrive.but will need a furnished accomodation with access to public transport.

where do you suggest I should start looking for?

Any advice is welcome.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Where are you landing? Which city are you going to live in?

Good luck.
MandyB


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

I assume you have the required amount as per your application, from what i see rents can be expensive depending where you want to settle and unless you can land a job quickly your funds will dimminish speedily, if i were you i would be posting my cv on all company websites hoping to land a jop rapidly or you may collapse at the first hurdle.


----------



## nonia (Oct 21, 2009)

patient man said:


> I assume you have the required amount as per your application, from what i see rents can be expensive depending where you want to settle and unless you can land a job quickly your funds will dimminish speedily, if i were you i would be posting my cv on all company websites hoping to land a jop rapidly or you may collapse at the first hurdle.




hi..patient man 
thansk for the advice.
I am planning to land in March ,will start applying Jan onwards as I wont be there.
I had a word with a few consultants and they all say I need to be there.

yes I just have that amount.. not a penny more.
this scares me.
how easy do you think is getting an odd job ..Mcdonalds or some coffee shop??

would you please suggest some sites where I can apply or some trusted consultants..

thanks 
D

I


----------



## nonia (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi mandy

I plan to land in Toronto
find a house in Missisauga or GTA

what do you suggest
Also could you please recommend some site to find a house??
thanks 
D


----------



## Big Dan (Dec 30, 2009)

nonia said:


> Hi mandy
> what do you suggest
> Also could you please recommend some site to find a house??
> thanks
> D


google "mls.ca"

Has a lot of info on houses for sale/rent.


----------



## nonia (Oct 21, 2009)

Big Dan said:


> google "mls.ca"
> 
> Has a lot of info on houses for sale/rent.


Which place do you think we should land in 
We do not mind doing anything to start off in the beginning/
Thanks
D


----------

